# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ecolines

## markus1979

Jostain syystä ei ollut tälläkään suurella bussifirmalla omaa ketjua. Mielestäni voisi olla, on kuitenkin iso tekijä naapurissa.

Eli Latviasta lähtöisin oleva firma, mutta joka ajaa myös liikennettä Tallinnasta Pietariin. Juuri nyt on hyviä hintoja, Tallinnast Pietari ja Riika eurolla.

www.ecolines.ee

Tallinnasta lähtevä kalusto on usein tuoretta Setraa. Kotisivujen mukaan Neoplania löytyy konsernista yli 200 kappaletta.

Viron tytäryhtiön kalustolista löytyy täätlä:
http://www.ebus.ee/index.php?a=ps&v=list&did=62

Aiemmin bussit olivat nuhjuisia, mutta uudemmat vetävät vertoja kyllä Lux Expressin autoille. 

Yhtiöltä löytyy myös kohtuullinen kanta-asiakasohjelma ja tarjouskampanjoita on tiuhaan.

Reittejä on reilusti, ja myös ns ulkomailla. Olen itse esimerkiksi matkustanut Minskistä Kiovaan Ecolinesin autolla. Tässä autossa oli tarjoilija, jolta sai tilattua parilla eurolla nakkimuussiannoksia. Laitan myöhemmin rapsaa tästä reissusta.

----------


## antti

Erikoinen firma tämä Ecolines, Virossa virallisesti joko Norma-A tai Ecolines Estonia, Latviassa Norma-A, Venäjällä Amron jne. Ainakin seitsemän maan rekisterikilpiä löytyy busseista, kuulin että Bulgaria olisi kahdeksas. Ja omistus kuulemma kuitenkin Armeniassa! Autolista osoitteessa (likviidit autot valkoisella pohjalla)
http://fotobus.msk.ru/list.php?grid=63
Matkustin kaverin kanssa viime syyskuun 4.päivä 14:15-vuorolla Riiasta Tallinnaan ja vanha pappa ajoi aika reippaasti, perille tultiin vartti etuajassa ja Pärnustakin jatkettiin 10 min etuajassa. Kuski lähti ennen Iklaa ohittamaan monen auton rypästä ja havahtui yhtäkkiä kun vastaan tulikin henkilöauto. Tilanne ratkesi kun vastaantulija väisti penkalle. Ainakaan minä en olisi kehdannut ihan tuolla lailla ajaa.

----------


## vompatti

> Erikoinen firma tämä Ecolines, Virossa virallisesti joko Norma-A tai Ecolines Estonia, Latviassa Norma-A, Venäjällä Amron jne. Ja omistus kuulemma kuitenkin Armeniassa!


Muistelen, että Latviassa Ecolinesilla olisi virallisesti muitakin nimiä. En nyt kyllä keksinyt  näitä muita nimiä ja Wikipediakin tietää vain yrityksen nimeltä Transinesta. Olisiko Ecolines kasvanut ostamalla muita yrityksiä? Ja kuuluvatko kaikki Euroopassa Ecolines-nimellä ajettavat vuorot tähän samaan yritysryppääseen vai annetaanko nimeä myös kumppaneiden käyttöön? Onko tälle armenialaisomistukselle mitään lähdettä?

----------


## vompatti

Tässä huhtikuussa The Baltic Course on uutisoinut, että Ecolines ostaa taas kymmenen uutta bussia pankin rahoilla. Saman kirjoituksen mukaan vuodesta 2014 Ecolines on ostanut 31 uutta bussia. Linkki uutiseen:
http://www.baltic-course.com/eng/goo...ss/?doc=128917

Ecolinesin sivujen mukaan yhtiöllä on yli 200 bussia. Tällä kymmenen bussin vuositahdilla kaluston vaihtuminen kestää 20 vuotta ja keski-iäksi tulee 10 vuotta. Ihan siis ei vielä olla LuxExpressin lukemissa. Vai voisiko olla jotenkin niin, että Ecolinesin väreissä liikennöi 200 bussia, mutta latvialaisella Norma A:lla busseja on vähemmän? Norma A:n liikevaihto vuonna 2015 oli melkein 19 miljoonaa euroa. Voisitteko te asiantuntijat tämän perusteella arvioida bussimäärää?

Tuo linkkaamani kirjoitus tuo myös jotain valoa Ecolinesin omistukseen. Yhtiön omistajat ovat Andris Podgornijs ja Jegors Ribzamens. Ei kuulosta kovin armenialaiselta.

----------


## Lasse

Epäilen että tuo yli 200 bussia on koko yhtiön kalusto, siis myös ne jotka ovat rekisteröity muualle kun Latviaan. 
Kaluston käyttö on kuitenkin sellainen, että uusilla autoilla liikennöidään länteen sekä Luxia vastaan tietyillä reiteillä Baltiassa, vanhoilla itään. Riiasta Saksaan pääset uuden Setran kyytiin, Moskovaan 90-luvun Neoplanin.
Positiivista on kuitenkin että nyt ostetaan ihan uusia autoja, vielä viitisen vuotta sitten hankinnat olivat noin 10 vuotiaita Neoplaneja.

----------


## markus1979

Merkittävästi edullisempia busseja ostavat. Tuon uutisen mukaan kappalehinnaksi tulee 12000000/31=390000, kun Luxin viimeinen hankinta oli 4000000/8=500000.

----------


## Bussipoika

Ensi torstaista (16.11) lähtien yhtiö aloittaa liikennöinnin välillä Pietari-Helsinki: https://ecolines.net/international/e...ki-stpeterburg

----------


## kallio843

Jos ymmärsin oikein niin hinnat alkaen 25 per suunta. Venäjällä kalustossa vain vanhoja Neoplaneja. En odota näillä spekseillä kovinkaan suurta ryntäystä..

----------


## markus1979

Varausjärjestelmä tarjosi edullisempiakin lippuja, alkaen 7,5e. Lähdöt näyttivät olevan vain torstaista sunnuntaille ja 3 kertaa päivässä (hyvin lähellä luxin aikoja). Pitänee kokeilla niin näkee käytettävän kalustonkin.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Varausjärjestelmä tarjosi edullisempiakin lippuja, alkaen 7,5e. Lähdöt näyttivät olevan vain torstaista sunnuntaille ja 3 kertaa päivässä (hyvin lähellä luxin aikoja). Pitänee kokeilla niin näkee käytettävän kalustonkin.


Lähdöt ovat joka päivä ajettavia. To-su aikataulu on käytössä vain alkavalle viikolle, koska liikennöinti alkaa torstaina. Itse onnistuin saamaan halvimmaksi hinnaksi 11,30, millä haulla tuo 7,5 tulee?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------




> Jos ymmärsin oikein niin hinnat alkaen 25 per suunta. Venäjällä kalustossa vain vanhoja Neoplaneja. En odota näillä spekseillä kovinkaan suurta ryntäystä..


Venäjän kalustosta löytyy nykyään myös uusia MAN- linja-autoja. Saa nähdä, millä kalustolla linjaa tullaan ajamaan... http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/1157641/

----------


## Bussipoika

Juuri nyt Pietarista Helsinkiin lähtevällä vuorolla autona suhteellisen uusi MAN Suomen kilvissä FMS-456. Matkustajia kyydissä kuitenkin vain muutama.

----------


## markus1979

> Lähdöt ovat joka päivä ajettavia. To-su aikataulu on käytössä vain alkavalle viikolle, koska liikennöinti alkaa torstaina. Itse onnistuin saamaan halvimmaksi hinnaksi 11,30, millä haulla tuo 7,5 tulee?


Satunnaisia päiviä klikkailin. Nyt yritin katsella uudestaan, sain parhaaksi hinnaksi 12,50. Hieman hassuahan tuo on, kun kotisivujen mukaan "paras hinta" on 25e.

Hintoja vertaillessa on huomioitava kanta-asiakasedut. Luxillahan tunnetusti voi saada jopa 40% alennuksen (kun on suorittanut 40 matkaa). Eli esimerkiksi 2 euron Viron sisäisiä matkoja 80 eurolla ja alennus on olemassa. Ecolinesilla pitää ajaa 1000 eurolla, että saa 15% alennuksen. Pitkällä juoksulla Lux tulee siis selvästi edullisemmaksi.

Pitkällä aikavälillä kilpailu toki on hyvästä, mielenkiintoista seurata miten matkustajia riittää. Suosittuina päivinä Lux on ollut aika täynnä.

Ja mitä tulee lähtöihin, olisi tietysti pitänyt klikkailla enemmän. Kun ensimmäistä kertaa sivua katsoin, aikataulutaulukko näytti vain to-su-aikatauluja. Mutta tuo tietysti koski vain ekaa viikkoa. Olisivat kyllä tietysti asian voineet selvemminkin esitellä.

Mitä kalustoon tulee, näin sattumalta 14:30 lähdön Eduskuntatalon edessä odottaessani:



Pahoittelen surkeaa laatua.

----------


## hani

Matkustin tänään Pietarista Helsinkiin klo 14.00 lähdöllä. Hauska kokemus: siisti auto, vain 6 matkustajaa ja perillä Helsingissä jo klo 19.40 vaikka aikataulussa lupailtiin saapumista klo 21.30 (kukaan ei jäänyt matkalla välipysäkeille eikä aikataulun Vaalimaan taukoa pidetty). Miinuksena ehkä se, että wifi ei toiminut lainkaan.

Bussi oli uudehko MAN, mutta Venäjän rekkareissa tässä tapauksessa. Paljon parempi auto kuin heillä on yleensä Baltian liikenteessä. Siellä olen vannonut, että en enää ikinä matkusta Ecolinesilla.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Matkustin tänään Pietarista Helsinkiin klo 14.00 lähdöllä. Hauska kokemus: siisti auto, vain 6 matkustajaa ja perillä Helsingissä jo klo 19.40 vaikka aikataulussa lupailtiin saapumista klo 21.30 (kukaan ei jäänyt matkalla välipysäkeille eikä aikataulun Vaalimaan taukoa pidetty). Miinuksena ehkä se, että wifi ei toiminut lainkaan.


Oliko tämä Porvoon jne. kautta kiertävä vuoro? Omalla, suoralla vuorollani matka-aika oli vain 5:40 (lähtö Pietarista 23:20 ja bussi Helsingissä 4:00), mikä on huomattavasti 70km/h seiskatiellä matelevaa Lux Expressiä nopeampi.

----------


## Samppa

> Oliko tämä Porvoon jne. kautta kiertävä vuoro? Omalla, suoralla vuorollani matka-aika oli vain 5:40 (lähtö Pietarista 23:20 ja bussi Helsingissä 4:00), mikä on huomattavasti 70km/h seiskatiellä matelevaa Lux Expressiä nopeampi.





> Matkustin tänään Pietarista Helsinkiin klo 14.00 lähdöllä. Hauska kokemus: siisti auto, vain 6 matkustajaa ja perillä Helsingissä jo klo 19.40 vaikka aikataulussa lupailtiin saapumista klo 21.30 (kukaan ei jäänyt matkalla välipysäkeille eikä aikataulun Vaalimaan taukoa pidetty). Miinuksena ehkä se, että wifi ei toiminut lainkaan.
> 
> Bussi oli uudehko MAN, mutta Venäjän rekkareissa tässä tapauksessa. Paljon parempi auto kuin heillä on yleensä Baltian liikenteessä. Siellä olen vannonut, että en enää ikinä matkusta Ecolinesilla.


Eikös tuossa hanin tapauksessakin matka-aika ole 5:40?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Onko hanin ja Bussipojan esimerkkien lähtö- ja saapumisajat ilmoitettu samalla periaatteella aikavyöhykkeiden suhteen?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Eikös tuossa hanin tapauksessakin matka-aika ole 5:40?


Täytyy huomioida tunnin aikaero. Hanilla matka olisi siis kestänyt hieman vajaat seitsemän tuntia, aika-ero huomioon ottaen.

----------


## hani

> Oliko tämä Porvoon jne. kautta kiertävä vuoro? Omalla, suoralla vuorollani matka-aika oli vain 5:40 (lähtö Pietarista 23:20 ja bussi Helsingissä 4:00), mikä on huomattavasti 70km/h seiskatiellä matelevaa Lux Expressiä nopeampi.


Piti poiketa Porvoossa, Kotkassa jne, mutta kaikki matkustajat jäivät Kampissa. Ajoimme siis suoraan Vaalimaalta Kamppiin.

----------


## markus1979

Tuoreessa Hetkussa mainittiin, että väliä ajettaisiin kahdella Suomeen rekisteröidyllä autolla: FMS-456 (Man Lions Coach L, vuosimallia 2015) ja RMS-462 (Man Lions Coach L, vuosimallia 2016). Lehdessä oli kuvakin yhdestä autosta Kampin terminaalista ja mikäli muistan oikein, taustalla pilkahti Luxin Irizar.

----------


## markus1979

Tuli tuo Ecolinesin vuoro Helsingistä Pietariin lopulta itsekin kokeiltua. Autona oli tuo aiemmin mainitsemani Suomi-kilpinen FMS-456. Muutamia havaintoja:

- selvästi ahtaampi kuin Lux (vanhemmat autot joissa reilummin tilaa, uudet Lounge-autot ovat ahtaita tavispuolella).
- istuin muuten mukavampi normaaliselkäiselle, tukee paremmin niskaa (Luxin penkit sopivat paremmin super-suoraselkäiselle ihmiselle ilman lisätyynyä)
- kaakao pahaa (eli Luxilla parempaa)

Loppupysäkki Pietarissa eri, mutta sieltä pääsi näppärästi ratikalla ytimeen, joten tuota ei voi pitää huonona asiana. Tämähän on tietysti kiinni lähinnä siitä, minne jatkaa Pietarissa matkaansa.

Matkustajia oli vain kourallinen, eli matkanteko siltäosin mukavaa.

Saas nähdä muokkaako Ecolines myös reittiään niin, että kiertää tarvittaessa lentokentän kautta (kuten Lux on päättänyt tehdä 17.5.2018 alkaen lisäten myös yhden lisävuoron: https://luxexpress.eu/fi/lux-express...lsinki-vantaan)

----------


## antti

Ecolines aloittaa taas kansainvälistä liikennettä. Näköjään puolet istuinpaikoista poistetaan käytöstä.
https://www.luukku.com/luukku?item=a...67152&file=0.1

----------


## antti

https://ecolines.net/international/e...d/tallinn-riga

----------


## repesorsa

> Ecolines aloittaa taas kansainvälistä liikennettä. Näköjään puolet istuinpaikoista poistetaan käytöstä.
> https://www.luukku.com/luukku?item=a...67152&file=0.1



Aloittavat Baltiassa koska siellä avattiin rajat ns. Baltian kupla.

----------

